
Mail with nmh - vyuh
http://www.circuitousroot.com/artifice/programming/useful/nmh/index.html
======
tunesmith
Takes me back... I used mh and later nmh all the time back in the 90's.
Combined with some good procmail recipes and spam assassin, I found it really
effective. I pretty much moved away from it, though, when rich text and images
became overwhelmingly prevalent.

I still would love there to be common usage of text-only emails just between
friends (you can't categorize or quote-reply text messages), and talk/ytalk
sessions for real-time communication.

~~~
CaptSpify
I use mutt currently, but I find the lack of rich-text and images a feature,
not a bug.

------
tyingq
Interesting, but pretty niche. Targets not just the general "I prefer tty
based email", but the more niche "I prefer separate, pipable shell commands to
interact with email".

If I'm stuck with tty, I would probably gravitate towards mutt. It can deal
with MH type folders if that's already the system default.

------
brudgers
GNU NMH: [http://www.nongnu.org/nmh/](http://www.nongnu.org/nmh/)

~~~
egwynn
I appreciate you linking to the project home page, but it’s not a GNU project.

Besides its home page being hosted on nongnu.org, its savannah page
([http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/nmh/](http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/nmh/))
says

> This project is not part of the GNU Project.

and

> License: Modified BSD License

------
mmagin
I used mh for a long time, but then I switched my mail folders over to Maildir
for compatability with Dovecot. Also, I like how Maildir dodges a lot of file
locking problems. So now I use a combination of mutt and iPhone Mail. I wish I
could conveniently go back to the mh frontend while having Maildir folders.

